# War Scythe



## K Pedals (Nov 8, 2019)

Idk why everything has been gold lately....


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Nov 8, 2019)

Another fine pedal!  And the Octave worked right out of the gate?  
I'm on the lookout for a gold powder coated 1590B for a VFE Merman I'm building. I'll probably have to spray paint my own.


----------



## phi1 (Nov 8, 2019)

Maybe another vote for @PedalPCB getting a stash of gold enclosures from PedalPartsPlus?


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Nov 8, 2019)

That's the one thing I miss about Mammoth - the variety of box colors.


----------



## Robert (Nov 8, 2019)

I'm in the process of putting together a powder coat rig.


----------



## K Pedals (Nov 8, 2019)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Another fine pedal!  And the Octave worked right out of the gate?
> I'm on the lookout for a gold powder coated 1590B for a VFE Merman I'm building. I'll probably have to spray paint my own.


That’s what I’ve been doing is spray painting...
The octave “works” it does sound kinda weird...
Real fast decay...


----------



## HamishR (Nov 8, 2019)

One thing to try if you're looking for a textured gold finish - some powdercoaters will have a textured gold powdercoat but if you're painting at home you might be limited to either flat gold or hammertone gold. Another possibility might be to use a flat gold spray can over a Hammond in texture black. Spraying lightly could give interesting results. You could even wipe or dry-brush gold over texture black.


----------

